# Pop Idol



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

oh for fucks sake... :-[

no not the winner - just the whole fucking thing


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She had the voice...he had the looks!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

neither had the talent...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm just glad it's over [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Enough is enough though [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

to be followed by world idol... :

A legitimate case for mass fire bombing if ever i saw one... [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I started a topic on this a few weeks ago and i still fucking hate it. Agreed, total pants


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

i don think she can sing... she only has one note that she sings all the time, she is not even a good caberet singer. record bosses will have egg on their faces for this I'm sure.

I doubt we will see it again on UK TV Thanks goodness [smiley=behead.gif]

Jason


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> I doubt we will see it again on UK TV Thanks goodness Â [smiley=behead.gif]


So you missed the "if you want to apply for the next series stay tuned" right at the end of the show then :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

It was fixed so she would win. 
They got rid of the only good one last week so she would be up against the 'pub singer' this week.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> oh for fucks sake... Â :-[
> 
> no not the winner - just the whole fucking thing


Complete and utter shite - contrived rubbish.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

'Big Girl Done Good'

If she was slim and pretty she wouldn't have won :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> So you missed the "if you want to apply for the next series stay tuned" right at the end of the show then :


Correct!! I did not watch it


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I cant believe they are going to run it again [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Still - didn't sweat much for a fat lass!

I'll get me coat :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She was bubbly and at least her personality had some get up and go. She is sweet. I thought her voice was very good aswell . I think it was a bit unfair what they chose for her to wear however. Even she admitted this .


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I heard Ant and Dec will not be hosting pop idol next year. I think its something to do with the distinct lack of talent on the show.

Pop Idol was a farce this year!!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Â record bosses will have egg on their faces for this I'm sure.
> 
> I doubt we will see it again on UK TV Thanks goodness Â [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> Jason


Waterman walked out calling it freak idol!
I think that will be the end of that!


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

lets face it.... she is no-one's POP IDOL....

she's a fat minger and everyone knows it.

she will at best, run a kareoke night down ur local hard-nut's pub, where she'll end up doing most of the songs... you all know the type!!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I take it was won by that large unit then :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> lets face it.... she is no-one's POP IDOL....
> 
> she's a fat minger and everyone knows it.
> 
> she will at best, run a kareoke night down ur local hard-nut's pub, where she'll end up doing most of the songs... you all know the type!!!


LMFAO ;D ;D


----------

